# 2000 Volvo S80 alarm msg.



## roberth33tiger (Jan 4, 2010)

I am getting a msg. that says, Alarm System needs service. I suspect
that the dedicated battery for this system is dead, but I can't find it.
The battery is original (10 yrs old). Any Help will be appriciated.
Bob


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

roberth33tiger said:


> I am getting a msg. that says, Alarm System needs service. I suspect
> that the dedicated battery for this system is dead, but I can't find it.
> The battery is original (10 yrs old). Any Help will be appriciated.
> Bob


 Is it a factory alarm? If it is after market it will be as close to the ignition cylinder as possible. The battery should be right next to it.


----------

